# Cafe Machine and Grinder Reccomendations



## Saintlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm starting up a smallish coffee shop. There's a few other cafes about where we are but nobody really doing speciality coffee and I'm hoping that we should be able to bring something new to the area. We're fairly small, around 16 covers so a 2 group machine should be ample for us. As with a lot of startups money is tight. Has anyone got recommendations on coffee machines and grinders? Would be particularly interested to hear of anyone with real world experience of using the kit, especially if there's any ones to avoid e.g reliability

I really like the look of the La Marzocco FB80 and have been offered a great deal (£6100+VAT) on one and am looking to pair it with a Mythos One grinder.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there @Saintlade. I am intrigued. Are there any other options you have looked at for machine/grinder combos? Why are you set on this particular pairing if money is tight? How is your machine/grinder budget compare to your overall startup cost? Are your expected sales volumes going to cover this initial outlay? What are the other cafes in your area doing that`s not specialty coffee? (ie how is your business differentiated from your competitors?)

I guess what I am saying is that there are so many other variables which you have not provided; setting up a coffee shop is not just a simple question of which grinder/machine combo to purchase.

If you provide more information you will probably get advice which is more useful.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Before you buy, get some hands on experience. Am not being rude but there is an old saying....you might have a Porsche, but it does not make you a racing driver


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You also need to crunch the numbers: Footfall, ABCD demographics of target customers, pricing, overheads, competition info., etc, etc.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ditto ^^^ have you worked out a business plan. There's going to be a lot more to it than which machine and grinder to buy - but I expect you know all that!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a great deal on some Fracino equipment for a LOT less than £6k!! Andy


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ please ask the forum owner about advertising on our forum. @ClaudiaRibeiro


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey, id be happy to help and share my experiences as i setup in January and was in a very similar situation to yourself, money is tight the competition is strong people have better equipment more money than you, i started off with a super small bit of kit, cheap however i still made great coffee, im always aware that it can be a pretentious industry so equipment named brands are what people look our for but its not a must. Feel free to get in touch I can try and help.


----------

